

Making Ubuntu 12.04 useable - plg
http://www.walkingrandomly.com/?p=4454

======
Breakthrough
I personally opted to just skip over the whole Unity thing and move to
Xubuntu... Personal preference, but I find Xfce has been the closest to a
"traditional" desktop experience while still maintaining a full feature set.

Then again, to each his own :)

------
johnzimmerman
You can try using Xubuntu. I just switched from OS X to (Ubuntu) Linux and
didn't like Unity either. A co-worker suggested Xubuntu and I haven't looked
back.

------
D9u
Lubuntu (LXDE) is another good option. It's another minimalist approach. Runs
well on my netbook, but I prefer Fedora's LXDE "spin."

